# Community > Clubs >  Service Rifle Match Code Update?

## 300CALMAN

Is there any news on the Service Rifle Match Code Update? 
http://www.sportsground.co.nz/files/...47GUGWVNUN.pdf
I understand that new rules are being drawn up to allow an LMT type version AR15 to match the new NZDF rifle. The LMT has a 16" free floating barrel, carbine SOPMOD stock and ERGO grip.

Keen to hear if anyone knows anything...

----------


## Tommy

> Is there any news on the Service Rifle Match Code Update? 
> http://www.sportsground.co.nz/files/...47GUGWVNUN.pdf
> I understand that new rules are being drawn up to allow an LMT type version AR15 to match the new NZDF rifle. The LMT has a 16" free floating barrel, carbine SOPMOD stock and ERGO grip.
> 
> Keen to hear if anyone knows anything...


Should have had an email two or three weeks ago. I'll try find it

----------


## 300CALMAN

cheers!

----------


## Tommy

Please note: As the NZSRA are yet to fully understand every aspect of the 
“yet to be issued” LMT MARS rifle these specifications are published based 
on repeated requests from NZSRA members. As at August 2016 there are some 
specifications that are not fully resolved to the NZSRA committees’ 
satisfaction and are noted. Should the specification change the NZSRA holds 
no responsibility for any costs or troubles incurred in complying with any 
revised specifications. Please also note the NZSRA have inspected a MARS 
rifle and the specifications listed here are based on a physical inspection 
of said rifle. We are also reliably informed that NZDF personal are unlikely 
to have the rifle for use at the 2017 NZSRA National Matches at Easter.

Upper Receiver: To be of a monolithic design where a significant part of the 
hand guard assembly is homogenous with the upper receiver. The Upper 
Receiver shall have the standard A4 features including a dust cover and 
forward assist. The hand guard section shall be no longer than 9.5 inches 
and shall sit behind the gas block on a Mid Length gas system barrel. Note: 
Uppers made by manufacturers other than LMT are acceptable as long as they 
meet these specifications. The upper should have at a minimum a Picatinny 
rail on the top section of the hand guard. The Bolt assembly can be an LMT 
enhanced bolt or a standard AR15 bolt assembly.

Lower Receiver: Lower receiver to be based on standard AR15 Lower receiver 
with the following exceptions. The Magazine well entrance may have an 
enlarged bevel. The trigger guard may be of the larger “winter style”. The 
trigger should be of the standard AR15 type with a minimum break of 5.5 
pounds. (Please see notes on triggers). The controls may be of an 
ambidextrous type but this is not compulsory. (Please see notes on 
ambidextrous controls).

Barrel: The Barrel must be no longer than 16 inches and will use a mid 
length gas system. The barrel will have a diameter under the handguards of 
no more than .730 inch and the gas block diameter must be .75 of an inch. 
The barrel forward of the gas block area may be no larger than .740 inch. 
The barrel must be made from Chrome-Moly steel and may be chrome lined. It 
may have a Parkerized, black oxide or QPQ (Salt Bath Nitro carburised, 
Melonite, Tenifer etc) finish. The barrel must safely chamber 5.56 NATO 
ammunition. The gas block may be attached with a single pin, clamped on or 
held on with set screws. The Muzzle may be fitted with a Surefire WAR Comp 
or an A2 flash suppressor.

Ambidextrous controls: If the competitor chooses to they can fit 
ambidextrous controls to the rifle. This includes; the charging handle, the 
bolt release, the magazine release and the safety selector. Note: as there 
are a number of variations here the fall back position will be what a 
genuine LMT MARS rifle uses, anything that is larger, longer or offers an 
advantage over the parts fitted to the MARS rifle will not be accepted. The 
Ambidextrous controls should be no larger, longer or prouder than the 
controls on the other side of the rifle. Until such time as the NZSRA are 
able to fully evaluate the “Issued MARS rifle” we would offer the following 
advice: If you do not need ambidextrous controls because you are a right 
hand shooter it may be best to wait until the “as issued” rifle is fully 
examined and the specific parts or variants thereof are approved. If you fit 
a set of ambidextrous controls and these are latterly rejected by the NZSRA 
we will refer you to this document.

Trigger: As of August 2016 the NZSRA are unable to determine the exact type 
of trigger to be fitted to the MARS rifle, we have a request into the NZDF 
and as soon as this is established the NZSRA will amend the specification. 
As such the fall back position will be the standard AR15 trigger, with a 
pull weight of no less than 5.5lbs.

Butt-stock: The Rifle must be fitted with a collapsible stock assembly. The 
butt stock itself should be either a B5 Systems Enhanced SOPMOD Stock or a 
Mil-Spec M4 type butt-stock.

Grip: The Grip may be an Ergo Grip #4009 made by Ergo Grip/Falcon 
Industries. An A2 grip may also be used.

Notes: The specifications noted here apply only to the LMT MARS rifle and 
clones thereof only. No specification here is transferrable to standard AR15 
rifles as used for Service Rifle Competition. The specification for the 
Standard AR15 rifle is listed separately and may be updated from time to 
time to reflect the evolution of service match code. Under no circumstances 
should a competitor mix and match specifications from the LMT spec to the 
standard AR15 spec as this may lead to a rifle being declared out of spec 
and designated an open class rifle. As always if you are unsure then ask (At 
least 2 weeks before the event). If you choose not to ask and assume it will 
be ok then at scrutineering you will be referred to this document.

----------


## 300CALMAN

WHAT you have to use a MONOLITHIC UPPER? That is just stupid. It is NO advantage to use a non-monolithic upper. I just don't understand, should also make you pin the free float gas block also? They seem to want to keep spec rifles as exclusive as possible.

----------


## grunzter

mine...
needs a Warcomp flashhider and optic...

----------


## res

> WHAT you have to use a MONOLITHIC UPPER? That is just stupid. It is NO advantage to use a non-monolithic upper. I just don't understand, should also make you pin the free float gas block also? They seem to want to keep spec rifles as exclusive as possible.


Agreed 
An opportunity to grow the sport lost
Imho

----------


## 300CALMAN

Thanks @Tommy and thanks for the rifle porn @grunzter what barrel is on it? I kind of guessed there would be a stupid catch rule to the new spec. It is not really "service rifle" anyway with most people using H-Bar barrel AR15 A2s  as they are a civilian target rifle.

----------


## Tommy

> WHAT you have to use a MONOLITHIC UPPER? That is just stupid. It is NO advantage to use a non-monolithic upper. I just don't understand, should also make you pin the free float gas block also? They seem to want to keep spec rifles as exclusive as possible.


Yep not playing that game either

----------


## grunzter

@300CALMAN the barrel is a Spikes Tactical 16" CHF Mid length medium contour made by FN USA for spikes...

I'm guessing I will be using my 20" for a few years before theirs enough around to make up the numbers...
considering there is no advantage on the monolithic upper, rules always change, and hopefully they open it up to standard rails of the same 9" length...

----------

